# Testing



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

We have a new Jig that does Mortise or Dowel without changing any thing and are looking to have someone test it can that be someone on lumber jocks ?? this is the jig in the photo explanation of use will come if we send to you


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Excellent idea in that it will do both functions.
I often build tables with 4" + leg tops, and finding dowel jigs or morticing jigs that will work on that size has been a problem.
I would be more than interested in testing for you.
How long before you go into production?
Bill


----------

